# Two Latest Projects Completed



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

This is the Coffee table I have been working on for some friends of ours. It is made of Pallet Wood and only cost me time, a few nails and glue. I glued up the top using the Holbren Reversible Glue Joint Bit and the Frame for the Top I used the 45 degree Lock Miter Bit. I had purchased these as a Set talk about nice. The 45 was a pain to set up but once I understood how it worked it was easy to use. 

If you look at the table real close you can see where I had to cut out a sap line 12"x1"x1/2" that I did not notice till after I had it almost completed. It looked like a natural part of the grain. But now I know to take a even better look at my wood. Live and learn. Oh the couple I gave it too are very pleased with it.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Here is a quick piece I made for my Wife for her to do her Scrap booking. 

I used Scrap 3/4" Plywood and Stained it using Dark Walnut and then 2 clear Coats.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

ya sure got an exotic looking pattern going on, on that piece,,, you are raising the bar for lowly plywood, Randy nice job.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice on both Randy!


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent work Randy!


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all.

Well I did not notice how the plywood looked till I had took the pictures. I had to do alot of sanding on it and used some Timbermate Wood filler for some real rough spots. The wife said it was nice and smooth till she found the 2 bugs stuck too it. Which she removed. I told her the bugs were extra filler. ROFL.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really like the look you did with the plywood really makes a funky design on it from the grain. Wonder what I'd make from that. Has a lot of posibilities. Thanks for the new idea Randy.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow,t hat looks like a great piece of wood. Nice job.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Glenmore and Mark.

I have looked at the second one many times but did not really notice the design pattern of it will I looked at the pictures. It still amazes me what you can do with a piece of scrap plywood with out really trying.

Right now working on some shelves for a friend.


----------



## boxer (Sep 15, 2004)

Great job. My sister-in-law does scrap-booking. She's got a lot of stuff invested into it. And my wife says my hobby is expensive.


----------

